# First trap out



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If I were going to remove the old comb from the motorhome, I would do a cutout from the start. In this case you are doing a trapout, and still doing a cutout.

Trapouts are more useful when you just want to take starts from the colony to increase hive count, or add bees to an existing colony, or you can not get to the feral source any other way. A trapout is a lot of work, if you are going to later do a cutout also. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would do it like you have it setup. I just did a trap out from a new swarm. The queen came in and has started laying in the new box.

But I wonder what you mean, the plants are covered with it, Honey? or Bees??


----------



## nevaar (May 24, 2013)

The plants are covered with honey, the smell walking up really stirred up good memories.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

nevaar said:


> The plants are covered with honey, the smell walking up really stirred up good memories.


 WOW how did honey get on the plants,,,or is it leaking from the motor home??


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

cutouts are easier , three to four hours and you get everything and genetics. a trapout is three to six weeks and you are not guaranteed genetics. at least that is the way it usually works for me


----------



## nevaar (May 24, 2013)

I'm not sure yet. I'll know more in about a week when I open up the interior of the motorhome. It appeared to be getting dropped just before they went into the entrance (I know it's still nector). This behavior leads me to believe it's a full colony and short on space.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Are you going to vacuum the bees when you do the cut out? Do you have frames and rubber bands for the brood? Just checking,,,and if your going to only let the trap set for a week, then why bother.


----------

